# It's a hard knock life... Pics



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

It's been really hot here in SoCal. We were at 90 today here in Lakewood. So the kitties were in a super lazy mood...

Malley relaxing on the cool surface, fan blowing in her face,









Giving me the stink eye,









Rowdy kicking back on the couch...









Big long monkey arms....









It's so hard being a cat


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm jealous! I wish I could just lay around on the couch all day with a fan blowing on me 

LOL, cute pics!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I know!!! They were either on the couch or sofa table, or right in front of the fan all day today!


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

Your Tortie has VERY interesting markings. Look at the markings on its tail!!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Digikid said:


> Your Tortie has VERY interesting markings. Look at the markings on its tail!!!


We love Malley's markings! The "rust" ring around her neck, and her multi colored toes are our favorites


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

They are both adorable! Love the pictures!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! They are cute!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're lovely...it is a tough life. I was just thinking today that I'd like to be a cat in my next life!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh I just don't know how a cat could survive such conditions! You will just have to send them to me!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, I just love Rowdy and Malley! What a difficult life our cats lead, eh?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow! I can't imagine 90 degrees yet! We still have snow in the forcast, but it won't stick.

Your kitties are beautiful! Obviously not spoiled at all.:wink


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

Hahaha, love the pic pf Malley's "stink eye". Such a tortie expression. They are both beautiful cats!


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Great pics of your beautiful cats.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys! They are my babies! My family pokes fun at me (because I am always taking their pictures), thats why I like to share them with you all, my fellow Cat Lovers!


----------

